# Company Logo's



## Landmark1 (Feb 5, 2007)

Post your company logo. Would like to see some of the artwork.


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

We had this done by a local company a couple yrs ago.









James


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

here's mine....


----------



## Enviouslawns (Dec 13, 2007)

heres mine, kind of blurry for some reson tho


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

The J&J is mine & the Kocaj Tree is my dads.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

J&j........


----------



## SantiniServices (Oct 20, 2007)

........................................


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

heres mine


----------



## Landmark1 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Nice*

Looking good!
Thanks guys looking to design a logo just wanted to see some.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)




----------



## S & A Landscaping & Plo (Dec 2, 2006)

Here's mine it's named after my 2 kids names


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Here's a quick scan of the business card...


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Here's mine, kinda cool, I grabbed it from BOSS  Magnets for the trucks turned out great !!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Heres the logo I made up to put on the backs of our teeshirts. The background generally isn't black, but I was just putting it on a black background to see how it would look on a black t shirt or sweatshirt. We use it for everything but only the shirts have the newburyport, ma and phone number on them.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

the shirt backs all have the phone number & such on back with this graphic.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Here's mine...


----------



## Stud Bro (Oct 24, 2007)

nothing special but very memorable


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*THIS ONE IS FOR MY SHOP MY NEW LOGO ISNT DONE YET FOR THE PROPERTY MAINTENANCE CO.*payup


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

this is my older logo i have a new ill get pics later


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Here is our current one ...been looking at changing though


----------



## KelleyZP (Oct 22, 2007)

my logo- just something I designed for now-i hope to eventually have a pro make me one!


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Wow, no snow plowing logo's?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

snowplowing is only what i do to keep my business afloat during the green off season so my logo is geared towards the green season.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

NJ Plowman;507849 said:


> Wow, no snow plowing logo's?


Here's our logo. We do snow 12 months a year.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

IDOCTORTREES;505802 said:


>


umm, _maintenance _is spelled wrong, I hope this isn't printed material.


----------



## treeman06 (Sep 26, 2006)

heres my logo


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

here's mine redesigned the logo about 2 months ago. I know that someone on here has the same business name, but he's half a country away. The old one was made like 2 years ago, i'll try to find it on my computer.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

i will post my logo on here when i can find my disc with it on it ..


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Eyesell;506160 said:


> Here's mine, kinda cool, I grabbed it from BOSS  Magnets for the trucks turned out great !!


awww ... isnt that plagerism ... LOL


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

here is one of many


----------



## WildRidge (Sep 6, 2006)

Here's mine....


----------



## alleghenypaving (Nov 17, 2007)

here is one of are logo's of one of are company trucks.


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

groundbreakers;508297 said:


> awww ... isnt that plagerism ... LOL


Nope it's called advertising! They should be paying him to use the logo.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

All_Clear;508338 said:


> Nope it's called advertising! They should be paying him to use the logo.


yah that'll be the day ... if thats the case i will be more then happy to have my truck plastered with boss logos for a free plow !!! LOL


----------



## BCM (Oct 25, 2004)

*Logo*

Heres our logo


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Hear is ours....


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Stud Bro;506402 said:


> nothing special but very memorable


i was looking at the boss plowsite and saw you guys on there. how did you get your picture on there website.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Just finished these up tonight


----------



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

Here is ours, we are working on the snow plow one.


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

......................................................................


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Here's mine. Covers snow and grass!


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

Anyone know why I can see some of the images but not all. Maybe some are different file types? Don't know. Just find it strange. When I take the same computer home I can see them all fine.


----------



## tman3007 (Jul 15, 2007)

*Our logo*

Here's our logo!


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*Door Sign*

This is the magnet sign on my truck door,... nothing fancy


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## CompleteCare (Feb 15, 2006)

Here's ours


----------



## jjfinn (Nov 17, 2008)

Heres my logo


----------



## pabaker66 (Nov 25, 2011)

Here is mine.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Mine is to the upper left
Slogan to the lower left


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I like J&R's with the 2 beers in the logo.

Lettuceman I updated yours.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

grandview;1474801 said:


> I like J&R's with the 2 beers in the logo.
> 
> Ha Ha that's what I thought when I first glanced at it. But I like the logo.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

.....


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

JJFINN not to be an a$$ but the first thing that came to my mind on seeing your logo was 2 ice cold beer mugs, maybe I'm just thirsty.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

here is ours...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

snowman55;1474858 said:


> JJFINN not to be an a$$ but the first thing that came to my mind on seeing your logo was 2 ice cold beer mugs, maybe I'm just thirsty.


It was the first thing that came to my mind also and I don't drink. Maybe a logo change is in order.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Mark13;1474862 said:


> It was the first thing that came to my mind also and I don't drink. Maybe a logo change is in order.


The logo looks good maybe just a different color of yellow, or Boss red Thumbs Up


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

Mine is in the corner...Not to mention I just had a friend text me a pic of another LCO with my artwork and even the bullets and font with his name on a truck. What gives? whoops, its on lawnsite as OXMOW. but still??


----------



## mark268 (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

put as avatar


----------



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

logo mojo was the designer. a teenager with his ipad probably could have done it in 2 minutes for free but figured screw it and get all the computer files and stuff to try to make equipment, cards, bills, etc all uniform this season. Hopefully the small investment makes me more professional looking. 
I welcome any feedback


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

mpgall26 ... logo looks awesome!!!!


----------

